# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  منابع کامل کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر و ای تی چی هستند؟

## maktab

سلام
من منابع کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر و ای تی را دارم ولی نمی دونم تا چه فصل هایی را باید خوند!!
اگه کسی اونا را داره ممنون می شم بزاره

----------


## qanewaisi

سلام
دوست عزیز شما م تونید یه سری به سایت پاینن بزنید،حتما مطالب به دربخوری در این زمینه پیدا خواهید کرد  :

www.kurd2010.co.cc

موفق باشید.

----------


## kiani_behzad

اینجا رو هم ببین:
www.arshadeit90.blogfa.com

----------


## maktab

هر دو را نگاه کردم. ممنون
ولی توی هیچکدام عنوان نشده که تا چه فصل هایی باید خوند! من منابع را دارم ولی می خوام بدونم تا کجا باید بخونم.

----------


## kiani_behzad

شما اگه میخوایی بدونی تا کجا باید بخونی تقریبا تمام فصل هایی که در کتاب های تست آمده رو باید بخونی. از روی کتاب های تست میتونی تشخیص بدی! و فصل های اضافی که در کتب مرجه اومده رو نخونی. باز هم اگه در مورد IT سوال داشتی من در خدمتم.

----------


## maktab

یعنی هیچگونه اطلاعاتی در این مورد سازمان سنجش اعلام نمی کنه!!؟
مگه می شه؟

----------


## masoud05

منابع _پیشنهادی_ دروس مشترک مهندسی کامپیوتر:
ساختمان داده: مقسمی خیلی خوبه پوران هم خلاصه خوبی از کتاب های مرجع هست.
نظریه فکر کنم پوران پژوهش از بقیه بهتره
مدارمنطقی:پوران خیلی عالیه
معماری : پوران نسبتاً خوبه ولی کامل نیست مخصوصاً سوالات محاسباتی پس بهتره راهیان ارشد رو هم بخونید
سیستم عامل : مقسمی

----------


## mammad_asir

اگه بخواهیم برای مدار مانو و مقسمی بخونیم باید تمام فصل های مانو را خوند

----------


## maktab

باز هم ممنون از همه افرادی که جواب دادند.
ولی من کتابهایی که باید برای ارشد بخونم را می دونم اما نمی دونم تا کجا باید بخونم!!
می شه از کتاب تست تا حدودی فهمید ولی می خواستم ببینم جایی هست که بطور کامل اعلام کرده هر درس را باید تا کجا خوند؟ مگه سازمان سنجش سیلابس هر درس (کتاب) را نمی گه؟

----------


## mammad_asir

منم سوالم همینه شاید مباحثی مثلا تو همین کتاب مانو باشه که اصلا نمیاد هرچند کوچک ولی مهم گرفتنه سیلاب سازمان سنجش است؟

----------


## leilast

آموزشگاههای کنکور مثل پارسه و ماهان سرفصلاشون رو مطابق سازمان سنجش تغییر میدن
می تونی از توی نت یا از آشناها گیر بیاری

----------


## irana#89

سلام
 سرفصل های اعلام شده از طرف سازمان سنجش را از آدرس زیر می تونید دانلود کنید. تاحدودی مشکل را حل می کنه ولی خیلی کلی گفته. 

http://motaleat.sanjesh.org/sarfasl/index.htm

----------


## parmis.k

این نصیحت رو از من که تازه نتیجه ارشدمو گرفتم داشته باش که فقط هر چی میخونی عالی بخون حتی از یک جمله عبور نکن تا یاد نگرفتیش چون همون میشه سوال کنکور. و از افرادی که کنکور دادن و موفق شدن بپرس که چی بخونی

----------

